# MSI GeForce GTX 1660 Gaming X 6 GB



## W1zzard (Mar 14, 2019)

MSI's GeForce GTX 1660 Gaming X is the company's top GTX 1660 offering, and it has certain high-end segment-first features that include the back-plate, idle fan-stop, and the company's highest factory overclock. In our testing, we also saw amazing noise levels, better than any other GTX 1660.

*Show full review*


----------

